

Any obvious resources to learn the dos/donts of logistics? - parsers

Hi all,
having recently switched jobs to launch a new venture, I'll soon face the challenge of having products (real ones, injection-molded) getting out of production lines.<p>I've a zero knowledge in logistics dos/dont's.<p>All I know at the moment is that each item - purchasing online exclusively - will be individually packaged in a small cardboard box to be sent by UPS or classics postal service.<p>I expect to ship about 1000 parcels / month.<p>Having said that, what advice would you give me not to completely blow my ops off in no time ? have you made some mistakes ? which ones should I avoid ?<p>thanks a lot. A bit frightened at the moment.
======
retroafroman
I'm not sure if this applies to your situation, but some of the open source
hardware vendors run small time operations selling actual, physical things,
with only one or two employees, over the internet. Chris Anderson, previous
editor of Wired, started such a business and wrote up some interesting lessons
for these types of small business:

[http://blog.ponoko.com/2010/11/16/ten-rules-for-maker-
busine...](http://blog.ponoko.com/2010/11/16/ten-rules-for-maker-businesses-
by-wireds-chris-anderson-%E2%80%94-rule-1/)

Adafruit, and OSHW vendor also did a few write ups recently about shipping
with UPS. You can see those on their blog:

[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/01/03/shipping-geeks-
and-k...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/01/03/shipping-geeks-and-kit-biz-
owners-new-ups-tracking/)

[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/04/07/thomasatups-for-
ship...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/04/07/thomasatups-for-shipping-
geeks-biz-owners-ups-has-a-blog-and-we-have-some-suggestions/)

Hope that is helpful!

~~~
parsers
thanks, will dig into it !

